# Where do all those chinese manifolds come from?



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Here:
http://www.manifold.cc/


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm gonna have to go with china.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

how about you read the post?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

what the hell is ZHOUSHAN???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I dunno but those manifolds look very much like a lot of the "quality american made" ones you see so much these days.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> I dunno but those manifolds look very much like a lot of the "quality american made" ones you see so much these days.


American made my ass, but quality? Maybe they're not so bad for the money. My Garrett T04E sits on top of an SSAutoChrome top mount T4 manifold, and although SS claimed it was American made, it is undoubtedly Chinese. But this doesn't mean it sucks... In fact, every turbo 240SX (KA24DET or SR20DET) in my city, of which there are several, use SSAutoChrome manifolds that probably came from China, and I've heard nothing but good things. The important thing to remember is that the exhaust pipe MUST be connected to the transmission to prevent manifold cracking. Bottom mount manifolds are more vulnerable to cracks than top mount.
If mine cracks, it's TIG time.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

FYI bridrive, my car has one of these chinese manifolds - been going strong for a year.
I was just having a dig at the numerous american companies that try to sell them as their own - which you got


----------

